# Fennec Fox UK



## George101 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi,
I stumbled upon this site after hours of surfing the web looking for Fennec Fox breeders in the UK, but to no avail.
I have wanted one of these Canids for about 4 years now. An finally I feel I am in the situation financially to care for one of these beautiful creatures. I have done extensive research on these animals, so i do realise they are 'wild' and not easily litter trained.
Im posting this because I feel if anyone knows of a UK breeder they will be on here. I must stress Im looking for a UK breeder as do not want to pay for quarantine to import one from the US. I also feel its slightly unfair on the animal to do so, so this is not an option for me.
Anyone who can help me out on this, I would be extremely appreciative too.
Many Thanks George


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

http://tskaexotics.co.uk/

This might be a good starting point.


----------



## George101 (Jul 12, 2010)

Still looking if anyone at all knows anybody who can help.
George


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

CJmullins had some a while back. You are best off posting a wanted in the classifieds too.


----------

